# Pentium II e Pentium III collegati insieme con Gentoo

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Io ho due vecchi desktop, un Pentium II ed un Pentium III.

La mia idea sarebbe quella di unirli in rete ed utilizzarli con Gentoo, come se fossero un unico computer multiprocessore.

E'possibile farlo? Se sì come?

Avevo pensato di collegare il primo al secondo con un cavo di rete e poi il secondo al mio router, per avere una connessione ad Internet...

E poi? Dovrei installare gentoo su uno solo dei due?

Fatemi sapere!

----------

## Ic3M4n

dovresti utilizzare openmosix. da quanto ne so però va solo con kernel 2.4. la versione per 2.6 è in fase alpha. teoricamente il sistema deve essere su entrambi, puoi sempre passare il sistema tramite nfs però.

----------

## noppy

ma con openmosix i binari non devono essere compilati con le mpi ?

----------

## Kernel78

I vari pacchetti openmosix* sono stati rimossi da portage il 18 febbraio (anche se non ho idea del perchè).

Forse dovresti guardare nella categoria sys-cluster per cercare qualche pacchetto che possa fare al caso tuo.

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> La mia idea sarebbe quella di unirli in rete ed utilizzarli con Gentoo, come se fossero un unico computer multiprocessore.
> 
> E'possibile farlo? Se sì come?

 

Se la tua intenzione é quella di usare gentoo come hai sempre fatto (quindi leggere la posta, vedere siti web, guardare film...) no.

L'alternativa "giocosa" é, come ti hanno detto, un cluster openmosix.

"giocosa" perché comunque la potenza di calcolo sarebbe inferiore a quella di qualsiasi processore recente, quindi sarebbe più che altro un proof-of-concept  :Wink: 

Altrimenti, puoi sempre utilizzarli per altro, ad esempio sul pentium2 metti il firewall e qualche altro servizio a basso impatto prestazionale e lo usi come server principale sempre acceso. Poi sul pentium3 metti su un sistema diskless (il S.O. di rete lo metti sul PII).

----------

## djinnZ

altrimenti prova con beowulf su macchine dedicate e di prestazioni similari è meglio, openmosix è dinamico ma ricdhiede più risorse. In ogni caso a meno che non usi una versione dedicata di blender o powray (tanto per cambiare non mi ricordo) e su qualche macchina in più non è che ci fai molto con un cluster.

----------

## canduc17

Scusate la mia ignoranza...ma allora con un cluster che cosa si fa di norma?

Io pensavo di utilizzare i miei due PC insieme come un normale desktop, avendo il vantaggio di splittare i processi su due CPU diverse.

O non è possibile?

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Scusate la mia ignoranza...ma allora con un cluster che cosa si fa di norma?

 

In parole povere (molto povere):

Può eseguire processi di calcolo parallelo (openmosix e beowulf)

Può eseguire più copie dello stesos processo (ad esempio il webserver) per alleggerire il carico della macchina

Una macchina lavora e l'altra sta ferma. Se la prima smette di funzionare si attiva l'altra.

----------

## riverdragon

Non e` vantaggioso.

La complessita` del sistema e i tempi di comunicazione attraverso porta ethernet sono tali che se hai bisogno di un semplice desktop spendi meno a comprarti un computer nuovo (anche in relazione a tempo=denaro).

----------

## xdarma

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Scusate la mia ignoranza...ma allora con un cluster che cosa si fa di norma?
> 
> Io pensavo di utilizzare i miei due PC insieme come un normale desktop, avendo il vantaggio di splittare i processi su due CPU diverse.
> 
> O non è possibile?

 

Nel caso tu abbandoni le sperimentazioni con i cluster e ti avanzassero dei cicli cpu:

folding@home and Gentoo Linux Users Everywhere

Seppur lente, il GLUE Team ha bisogno anche delle tue cpu  :-)

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Scusate la mia ignoranza...ma allora con un cluster che cosa si fa di norma?
> 
> Io pensavo di utilizzare i miei due PC insieme come un normale desktop, avendo il vantaggio di splittare i processi su due CPU diverse.
> 
> O non è possibile?

 

Possibile è tutto possibile ma:

il clustering serve a risolvere tre necessità: bilanciamento dei carichi, fault tollerance, elaborazione parallela/distribuita. Il software che si occupa di gestire queste funzioni è differente ovviamente.

Quello cui pensi è più o meno il funzionamento di un computer multiprocessore ed il software è openmosix che richiede notevoli risorse, troppe mi sa. PVM è meno avido ma richiede che tutti e due i computer lavorino alla stessa capacità di calcolo (quindi si adatterebbe al più lento dei due). Considera che il supoorto al treading ed la multiprocessing  non è normale per tutte le applicazioni e che con due soli computer non è il caso.

Se poi vuoi imparare e smanettare un poco possono pure andare.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> I vari pacchetti openmosix* sono stati rimossi da portage il 18 febbraio (anche se non ho idea del perchè).

 

```
OpenMosix was removed from Gentoo portage on Feb 18, 2007. It was cited as "not being maintained."
```

non c'è nessuno che mantenga openMosix per Gentoo (vedi recente moria dei devel gentoo negli ultimi 6 mesi)

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   I vari pacchetti openmosix* sono stati rimossi da portage il 18 febbraio (anche se non ho idea del perchè). 
> 
> ```
> OpenMosix was removed from Gentoo portage on Feb 18, 2007. It was cited as "not being maintained."
> ```
> ...

 

Interessante, dove hai trovato questa info ?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Interessante, dove hai trovato questa info ?

 

direttamente da wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenMosix

questo è il sito di riferimento per openmosix in gentoo:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~voxus/om/

come si vede dai changelog, il lavoro del mantainer è fermo all'anno 2005.

----------

## djinnZ

sono tanto tanto contento...  :Sad: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> sono tanto tanto contento... 

 

non dipende molto dai devel di gentoo comunque.

openMosix funziona in modo "stable" solo su kernel 2.4 e con devfs e questo connubbio lo rende difficilmente digeribile a "gentoo".

inoltre devi contare il fattore che tutti i tools di portage scritti in python sono compilati forzatamente con il supporto "threads", ed indovina un po?

python con threads non funziona su openMosix, va in segmentation fault  :Wink: 

comunque, openMosix sta lentamente morendo a causa dei notevoli problemi nella conversione dello userland per il kernel 2.6.x

in sua vece, è nato questo progetto: kerrighed

che è sviluppato con maggiore costanza ed è incredibilmente veloce comparato ad openMosix.

----------

## djinnZ

La mia felicità non era da riferire alle beghe dei devel ma all'idea che il progetto sia morto.

buono a sapersi, interessante. Anche se per per il calcolo puro l'elaborazione parallela resta superiore.

Chissà che un giorno non riesca a trovare tempo e computer per fare una seria prova...

----------

## !equilibrium

come avevo già anticipato a suo tempo: il progetto OpenMosix è definitivamente morto.

----------

## Kernel78

Ma per kerrighed non sono presenti degli ebuild, magari in qualche odioso e sempre da evitare overlay ?

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao gente,

mi associo volentieri alla discussione...sto cercando di mettere su un piccolo cluster con 4 PIII ma ho amaramente scoperto che openmosix non sarà più sviluppato e nel portage non è più presente il pacchetto   :Evil or Very Mad: 

A questo punto mi sembra di capire che la palla passa a kerrighed.

Per fare un tentativo, un'installazione dai sorgenti come sarebbe digerita da gentoo?

Sinceramente, dwm a parte, è parecchio che non compilo dai sorgenti sotto gentoo, non vorrei incasinare qualcosa.

Voi che ne dite?

Ciao.

----------

## CarloJekko

Oggi si parla più di virtualizzazione che di clustering... progetti come open-mosix stanno scomparendo più per questo credo, che per una difficoltà di porting  al kernel 2.6

----------

## Ghostraider

Si in effetti con i processori attuali la clusterizzazione "vecchio tipo" non avrebbe molto senso, però resta il fatto che processori non attualissimi messi in cluster fanno ancora il loro lavoro.

Più che altre riflettevo sul costo di un nuovo processore multicore comparandolo con una soluzione cluster con processori tipo P3 o P4.

----------

## djinnZ

@CarloJekko: la virtualizzazione ed il clustering non hanno niente in comune.

Che poi tutti i commerciali ultimamente se ne riempiono la bocca come se fosse la soluzione finale ai mali dell'umanità... marketing di bassa lega.

Hai interpretato male.

L'unico vero problema del supercomputing è che a parte far girare un rendering 3D (guarda caso povray ha una sua versione clusterizzata  :Twisted Evil:  ) su un cluster di ps3 o xbox (e per questo tipo di elaborazione il cluster parallelo di pvm/beowulf è molto più performante e valido del modello dinamico di openmosix, UTFG) non è che serve a molto all'utente normale, per quel che riesco ad immaginare.

Nella ricerca è una risorsa importante ma la "scienza spettacolo" non è interessata ai supercomputer a basso costo, l'imperativo è muovere capitali "importanti", e quella seria invece non ha neppure gli occhi per piangere lo si sa. In più non sono mai stati visti di buon occhio questi progetti e non vengono granchè finanziati od incentivati (ma sul perchè si apre un flame e non vado avanti).

kerrighed non è molto diverso da openmosix per la struttura dell'installazione se proprio non vuoi sporcare il sistema fatti un ebuild per i programmi di servizio ed usi il kernel prepatchato.

----------

## tokj

Penso che il clustering rimanga ancora la soluzione più economica per avere le capacità di calcolo necessarie ad un progetto di ricerca (per quanto piccolo) senza dover utilizzare/acquistare un supercomputer (ovviamente si parla di cluster di *almeno* una decina di nodi). Anche per questo mi è dispiaciuto leggere la motivazione della chiusura del progetto OpenMosix.

*piccolo edit, mancava un pezzo*  :Razz: 

----------

## Ghostraider

 *tokj wrote:*   

> Penso che il clustering rimanga ancora la soluzione più economica per avere le capacità di calcolo necessarie ad un progetto di ricerca (per quanto piccolo) senza dover utilizzare/acquistare un supercomputer (ovviamente si parla di cluster di *almeno* una decina di nodi). Anche per questo mi è dispiaciuto leggere la motivazione della chiusura del progetto OpenMosix.
> 
> *piccolo edit, mancava un pezzo* 

 

Io pure  :Wink: 

Peccato che openmosix digerisca poco il nostro fantastico Sistema Operativo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Cercherò di farmi una cultura di kerrighed perchè attualmente penso sia veramente l'unica soluzione alternativa (IMHO).

----------

## Ghostraider

Piccolo update se interessa.

Per Debian sembra essereci il pacchetto .deb

http://www.kerrighed.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=285

A quando un bell'ebuild...?

----------

